# Gps Gerät + java



## Castor_Troy (5. Februar 2008)

Hi ich hätte eine Frage bzgl. Garmin etrex Vista HCX und wie ich das per Java verbinden kann *G*

Das Ding hat eine USB Schnittstelle und ich hätte schon ein paar Api's gefunden für Garmin Geräte allerdings mit seriellen Schnittstellen.

Wollte Fragen welche Pakete ich brauche + wie installier ich diese ?

Außerdem wäre das möglich die Apis für die serielle Schnittstelle zu verwenden oder muss ich alles neu implementieren ?

Mir wäre schon sehr geholfen wenn ich mal das Gerät ansprechen +  bytes hin- und her schicken könnte.

mfg Castor_Troy - thx für jeden Tipp

PS: hab probiert per Rxtx mal die USB - Schnittstelle zu finden nur irgendwie haut das bei mir nicht so hin - falls USB Schnittstelle per Rxtx auch ansprechbar wäre dann bitte sagen wie ich eine USB Schnittstelle identifizieren kann


----------



## Andre_Java (5. Februar 2008)

Wenn das Gerät eine virtuelle serielle Schnittstelle hat, dann kannst du mit Javacomm (Schnittstellenbibliothek von Sun selber) die auslesen und darauf zugreifen. RXTX müsste aber auch funktionieren.


----------



## Castor_Troy (5. Februar 2008)

Hi danke für die schnelle Antwort - Rxtx wäre super wenn das funktioniert - weiß vielleicht jemand wie man eine USB Schnittstelle mittels Rxtx ansprechen kann ? 

hab bereits nach diesen Ports gesucht wenn ich mich jetzt nicht irre ist das USB nicht dabei ; ) 


 switch ( portType )
        {
            case CommPortIdentifier.PORT_I2C:
                return "I2C";
            case CommPortIdentifier.PORT_PARALLEL:
                return "Parallel";
            case CommPortIdentifier.PORT_RAW:
                return "Raw";
            case CommPortIdentifier.PORT_RS485:
                return "RS485";
            case CommPortIdentifier.PORT_SERIAL:
                return "Serial";
            default:
                return "unknown type";
        }

thx für jeden Tipp


----------



## Andre_Java (5. Februar 2008)

RXTX kann das nicht. Das Ansprechen von USB-Geräten ist nicht ganz so einfach. Es gibt aber bereits einige OpenSource API´s wie z.B. http://www.steelbrothers.ch/jusb/ .


----------



## Castor_Troy (5. Februar 2008)

Danke für den Link - gibt es verschiedene Versionen für verschiedene Betriebssysteme oder gibt es da vielleicht ein universialles API ?

Wie gesagt ich brauch eigendlich nur etwas das ich die USB- Schnittstelle ansprechen kann und 2 Threads wo ich mit gewissen Bits (bzw. Bytes) hin - und herschicken kann.

Dann könnte ich die Spezifikation von Garmin (den Link den ich gepostet habe) implementieren -> hoffe ich hab das richtig durchschaut *G*


----------

